# Recreation.gov still not working



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

The low season dates were available in the detailed view at least. Kinda crappy that the cancellation dates didn't though.

Definitely needs some work... hope they fix it without needing to be litigious but maybe thats what it would take. Hopefully they fix it before the 4 rivers cancellation dates go online on the 16th.


----------



## gc_steve (Mar 7, 2016)

If this was their first time having an issue I might agree but this is an annual occurrence and they just keep saying "deal with our incompetency". This is a multi-million dollar government contract with no public input. Taking our lottery fees and user fees and spending them on a broken system is mismanagement. Their (BAH) excuse is that the agencies have created too complicated a process.


----------



## Liquidsunshine (Mar 6, 2020)

It worked, it just came on line about 10 minutes late. I had a June date and was entering my pertinent info, only for my mouse to freeze up as I watched in horror as my cart ticked down to expiration. My date immediately popped up in wife's computer, but she clicked to slow and it was gone. Guess it was not to be this year.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Worked fine for me this morning. I wasn't in detailed view, I found it easier to navigate in the normal view. Lots of chances to snag a permit this morning, I love cancellation day!


----------



## gc_steve (Mar 7, 2016)

Didn't work on the detail page.


https://www.recreation.gov/permits/250014/registration/detailed-availability


----------



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

*I Had Gates of Lodore in my cart but I lost it*

I went on Recreation.gov and did the repeat refresh thing. I got a permit for June 20. I was shocked. Unfortunately, it asked for names and birthdays of my entire group. I hadn't anticipated that I'd need birthdays. I considered making them up, but I thought I had time to contact the one person I needed to talk to about his family's birthdays. When I entered the new information, the original list was somehow lost. I tried to recreate it but I timed out, even with the extra five minutes. 

I pulled myself together and went back to repeat refresh. The 20th of June came up, again (perhaps it was the one from my cart) but I could not choose it. The computer would not allow me to select the date, though it was clearly open. Of course, it disappeared within 10-15 seconds.

I just saw a new alert on Recreation.gov that you do not need to enter names of everyone in your group on the permit when you purchase it. You just need the total number. Names can be changed almost up until the trip. So, I never needed to enter birthdays, or chase down information on birthdays, or reenter names and birthdays when I had the permit in my cart. Recreation.gov screwed the pooch (and I'm afraid I'm the pooch, along with lots of other people).

If you launch on a Gates of Lodore trip on June 20 I hope you'll send me a postcard.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

I played the refresh game this morning at 8am. I saw a bunch in March and April, a few in May, but those wouldn't have worked so well for me so I skipped over them, and sure enough, they were all gone when I refreshed a few seconds later. I wish I would have seen the June date! Just got to be fast with the clicking!


----------



## Deadlock281 (Jan 11, 2020)

PBattler said:


> I went on Recreation.gov and did the repeat refresh thing. I got a permit for June 20. I was shocked. Unfortunately, it asked for names and birthdays of my entire group. I hadn't anticipated that I'd need birthdays. I considered making them up, but I thought I had time to contact the one person I needed to talk to about his family's birthdays. When I entered the new information, the original list was somehow lost. I tried to recreate it but I timed out, even with the extra five minutes.
> 
> I pulled myself together and went back to repeat refresh. The 20th of June came up, again (perhaps it was the one from my cart) but I could not choose it. The computer would not allow me to select the date, though it was clearly open. Of course, it disappeared within 10-15 seconds.
> 
> ...


I've been seeing that notice for the past week at the top of the page everytime I went...


----------



## PBattler (Apr 1, 2017)

*My Mistake*

I guess I missed that alert. Can I still get a postcard?


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

worked fine for me


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

The system is garbage. Do any boaters like Rec.gov? It doesn't seem to be able to handle the volume of people at one time. My wife and I were both trying this morning and by the time it worked, after about 2 minutes of loading, all the permits were gone. Why don't they just re-run the lottery for those who actually paid for the application, similar to the system for the Grand?


----------

